# Sr20det Bov



## chwwilliam (Jul 22, 2003)

the SR20DET has a stock BOV and wastegate, rite? If i want to put in a aftermarket BOV, do i need to remove the stock wastegate and stock BOV?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

nope. You can run both at once though the aftermarket one wont be as loud as without the stock BOV. A lot of guys wind the aftermarket one up tight so it only goes off after high boost - that way they can avoid the authorities when driving normally.

Leave the wastegate alone. It doesnt do what you think it does.


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

Unless you plan on replacing the wastegate, I wouldnt mess with it at all.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

the wastegate has nothing to do with the BOV last time i checked. Also, i wouldnt recomend running stock and after market together...makes no sense at all unless your a big boost boy...or...wat you can do is install the after market BOV just for looks and rely on the stock BOV, just put the spring to as strong as it goes so it dont open.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

the stock BOV still has a bleed hole in it though so it starts leaking at about 12psi
take the bloody thing off i say, its not hard.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yea, just get a BOV kit that will completly replace the stock BOV.


----------

